# Any help or advise for my family thinking of moving to mallorca or cyprus



## shane (Sep 12, 2007)

we are hoping to move early next year. i am a ceramic tiler and plasterer,my wive is a early years practioner (nursery nurse) we have a 8 year old daugter, so school is importent as is work, any help


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

shane said:


> we are hoping to move early next year. i am a ceramic tiler and plasterer,my wive is a early years practioner (nursery nurse) we have a 8 year old daugter, so school is importent as is work, any help


hi shane, cyprus is great .have you been, go stay self catering ,find a area thats good for you. dont rush ask ask ask.Ilove paphos its getting abit built up but go 10min-15min out side lovely.schools doc est are good.icould go on forever but get back to me if you want to chat. try newhomecyprus We bought 2004 have been renting it out(and lots of hoils) now we are looking for a permement home 2008 good luck tricia


----------



## shane (Sep 12, 2007)

yummymummy150 said:


> hi shane, cyprus is great .have you been, go stay self catering ,find a area thats good for you. dont rush ask ask ask.Ilove paphos its getting abit built up but go 10min-15min out side lovely.schools doc est are good.icould go on forever but get back to me if you want to chat. try newhomecyprus We bought 2004 have been renting it out(and lots of hoils) now we are looking for a permement home 2008 good luck tricia


hi trish , thans for the information you gave us. we have been to cyprus last year, nissi beach and we had a fabulous holliday, we adored cyprus and hired a car in our second week and travelled to trodos mountains, pathos and nicosia.
We have been to spain,salou and the canaries of which we particularly liked fueteventura but after a little research we think from a schooling point of view would be unsutable which is a shame.as my husband is a ceramic tiler do you think he would find work plentiful? I dont really mind what work i do although with having a young daughter it would have to be part time. we also have two grown up sons, one of whom is in the armed forces and the other who is only eighteen is desperate like us to move to a sunnier climate and make a fresh start in a beutiful part of the world, is there a good comunity spirit amongst expats in pathos? and do you know if a lot of the cypriots speak english well and do there children get taught english as a second language? sorry if im bombardingb you with questions but ther is so much we need to know before making the big leap! although you must love it if you are considering moving there, look forward to your reply, many thanks, shane and tracey


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I copied this thread to the Cyprus forum, so you would have more chance of getting some additional information. Thanks for finding a Cyprus post on the Spain forum, yummymummy.


----------



## shane (Sep 12, 2007)

hi all ex pats in cyprus were hoping to move out in april,rent or buy depends on funds . could any one tell me will my electrical items such as tv, washer etc, work over there, i nwas wondering because our voltae strengh is different to yours. any info would be appreciated, regards shane and tracey


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

The voltage in Cyprus is the same as the UK so you shouldn't have any problem bringing any electrical equipment with you if you do choose to go to Cyprus.

We are in the process of selling our house in the UK and then going to Cyprus and renting. I think that one of the main problems could be returning home if things didn't work out for you as selling property in Cyprus can take a considerable time because there is so much on the market. This means that you could become trappedif not careful.

As Tricia suggests don't rush into anything, if possible visit Cyprus and go self catering because self catering gives you an indication of what life would be like without the luxury of a hotel.

Even though Cyprus is a small island there is a lot of variety and the character can change from place to place. Just think of it as moving house in the UK, you may prefer the country to the city and Cyprus is no different.

Our rental property is going to be in the countryside because we don't really like the city life but that is our choice.

Most of all you need to do your research properly as it's going to be a major move for you.

Dave.


----------



## shane (Sep 12, 2007)

*Any advice?*

Hi Pam and Dave, tanks for your reply and advice, we are currently doing a lot of research about cyprus, we have decided that cyprus would be better suited to us than spain from an education point of view due to us having a little girl, we have heard that pathos has some very good schools that follow the english curriculum closely. also there are other advantages such as many cypriats speak english and there is a large number of expats.we arnt going to rush into moving because as you will know its a big leap and a lifechanging experience but we have set our hearts on it and intend to go for it! as they say life to short so we want to make the most of it in a beautiful part of the world! kind regards Shane and Tracey.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

HI Shane and Tracey. glad you choose cyprus. april will come very fast. if there enything i or hubby can help you with please p.m us or call numbers will be on last pm.
happy hunting. go for it.
TRICIA


----------



## andrew-roper (Oct 4, 2008)

shane said:


> we are hoping to move early next year. i am a ceramic tiler and plasterer,my wive is a early years practioner (nursery nurse) we have a 8 year old daugter, so school is importent as is work, any help


hi both, we are also hoping to move next year, same as you though we've only just started looking and havent got a clue, we've got 3 children, 6,7 &11, so like you schools are a priority, we cant afford to put our children in a international school so would have to find a good public school that would take english kids, i am also a eyp and my husband is a folklift driver in a factory, i think the best place to start is schools, and decide from there, where to live etc. i will let you know of any info i gather and would appreciate it if you could do the same please, its nice to see that we are not living in a fantasy world and other people actually think the same as us, live the dream hey, we only get one chance at this life!


----------

